# [SOLVED]Problem z emerge sqlite

## znal

Sqlite-3.6.5_pre20081026 nie chce się zeemrgować, oto końcówka logu i emerge --info

```
_OS_UNIX=1 -I. -I./src -D_HAVE_SQLITE_CONFIG_H -DNDEBUG -DSQLITE_ALLOW_XTHREAD_CONNECT=1 -DSQLITE_THREADSAFE=1 -DSQLITE_THREAD_OVERRIDE_LOCK=-1 -DSQLITE_OMIT_LOAD_EXTENSION=1 -c ./src/vtab.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/vtab.o

libtool: compile:  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=athlon-xp -mtune=athlon-xp -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -s -pipe -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DSQLITE_OS_UNIX=1 -I. -I./src -D_HAVE_SQLITE_CONFIG_H -DNDEBUG -DSQLITE_ALLOW_XTHREAD_CONNECT=1 -DSQLITE_THREADSAFE=1 -DSQLITE_THREAD_OVERRIDE_LOCK=-1 -DSQLITE_OMIT_LOAD_EXTENSION=1 -c ./src/where.c -o where.o >/dev/null 2>&1

libtool: compile:  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=athlon-xp -mtune=athlon-xp -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -s -pipe -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DSQLITE_OS_UNIX=1 -I. -I./src -D_HAVE_SQLITE_CONFIG_H -DNDEBUG -DSQLITE_ALLOW_XTHREAD_CONNECT=1 -DSQLITE_THREADSAFE=1 -DSQLITE_THREAD_OVERRIDE_LOCK=-1 -DSQLITE_OMIT_LOAD_EXTENSION=1 -c ./src/vtab.c -o vtab.o >/dev/null 2>&1

./libtool --mode=compile --tag=CC i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc   -march=athlon-xp -mtune=athlon-xp -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -s -pipe -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DSQLITE_OS_UNIX=1 -I. -I./src -D_HAVE_SQLITE_CONFIG_H -DNDEBUG -DSQLITE_ALLOW_XTHREAD_CONNECT=1  -DSQLITE_THREADSAFE=1 -DSQLITE_THREAD_OVERRIDE_LOCK=-1 -DSQLITE_OMIT_LOAD_EXTENSION=1   -c opcodes.c

libtool: compile:  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=athlon-xp -mtune=athlon-xp -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -s -pipe -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DSQLITE_OS_UNIX=1 -I. -I./src -D_HAVE_SQLITE_CONFIG_H -DNDEBUG -DSQLITE_ALLOW_XTHREAD_CONNECT=1 -DSQLITE_THREADSAFE=1 -DSQLITE_THREAD_OVERRIDE_LOCK=-1 -DSQLITE_OMIT_LOAD_EXTENSION=1 -c opcodes.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/opcodes.o

libtool: compile:  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=athlon-xp -mtune=athlon-xp -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -s -pipe -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DSQLITE_OS_UNIX=1 -I. -I./src -D_HAVE_SQLITE_CONFIG_H -DNDEBUG -DSQLITE_ALLOW_XTHREAD_CONNECT=1 -DSQLITE_THREADSAFE=1 -DSQLITE_THREAD_OVERRIDE_LOCK=-1 -DSQLITE_OMIT_LOAD_EXTENSION=1 -c opcodes.c -o opcodes.o >/dev/null 2>&1

./libtool --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc   -march=athlon-xp -mtune=athlon-xp -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -s -pipe -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DSQLITE_OS_UNIX=1 -I. -I./src -D_HAVE_SQLITE_CONFIG_H -DNDEBUG -DSQLITE_ALLOW_XTHREAD_CONNECT=1  -DSQLITE_THREADSAFE=1 -DSQLITE_THREAD_OVERRIDE_LOCK=-1 -DSQLITE_OMIT_LOAD_EXTENSION=1     -o libsqlite3.la alter.lo analyze.lo attach.lo auth.lo bitvec.lo btmutex.lo btree.lo build.lo callback.lo complete.lo date.lo delete.lo expr.lo fault.lo func.lo global.lo hash.lo journal.lo insert.lo legacy.lo loadext.lo main.lo malloc.lo mem1.lo mem2.lo mem3.lo mem4.lo mem5.lo mem6.lo memjournal.o mutex.lo mutex_noop.lo mutex_os2.lo mutex_unix.lo mutex_w32.lo opcodes.lo os.lo os_unix.lo os_win.lo os_os2.lo pager.lo parse.lo pcache.lo pragma.lo prepare.lo printf.lo random.lo resolve.lo select.lo status.lo table.lo tokenize.lo trigger.lo update.lo util.lo vacuum.lo vdbe.lo vdbeapi.lo vdbeaux.lo vdbeblob.lo vdbefifo.lo vdbemem.lo walker.lo where.lo utf.lo vtab.lo -lpthread  \

                 -rpath "/usr/lib" -version-info "8:6:8"

*** Warning: Linking the shared library libsqlite3.la against the non-libtool

*** objects  memjournal.o is not portable!

libtool: link: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  .libs/alter.o .libs/analyze.o .libs/attach.o .libs/auth.o .libs/bitvec.o .libs/btmutex.o .libs/btree.o .libs/build.o .libs/callback.o .libs/complete.o .libs/date.o .libs/delete.o .libs/expr.o .libs/fault.o .libs/func.o .libs/global.o .libs/hash.o .libs/journal.o .libs/insert.o .libs/legacy.o .libs/loadext.o .libs/main.o .libs/malloc.o .libs/mem1.o .libs/mem2.o .libs/mem3.o .libs/mem4.o .libs/mem5.o .libs/mem6.o .libs/mutex.o .libs/mutex_noop.o .libs/mutex_os2.o .libs/mutex_unix.o .libs/mutex_w32.o .libs/opcodes.o .libs/os.o .libs/os_unix.o .libs/os_win.o .libs/os_os2.o .libs/pager.o .libs/parse.o .libs/pcache.o .libs/pragma.o .libs/prepare.o .libs/printf.o .libs/random.o .libs/resolve.o .libs/select.o .libs/status.o .libs/table.o .libs/tokenize.o .libs/trigger.o .libs/update.o .libs/util.o .libs/vacuum.o .libs/vdbe.o .libs/vdbeapi.o .libs/vdbeaux.o .libs/vdbeblob.o .libs/vdbefifo.o .libs/vdbemem.o .libs/walker.o .libs/where.o .libs/utf.o .libs/vtab.o  memjournal.o   -lpthread  -march=athlon-xp -mtune=athlon-xp   -Wl,-soname -Wl,libsqlite3.so.0 -o .libs/libsqlite3.so.0.8.6

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: memjournal.o: No such file or directory

make: *** [libsqlite3.la] Error 1

 *

 * ERROR: dev-db/sqlite-3.6.5_pre20081026 failed.

 * Call stack:

 * ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 * environment, line 2952:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 * emake all || die "emake all failed"

 * The die message:

 * emake all failed

```

```
Portage 2.3_pre11801 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.25-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r8-i686-AMD_Athlon-tm-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 03 Nov 2008 21:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.3.0-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -mtune=athlon-xp -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -s -pipe -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -mtune=athlon-xp -O2 -s -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache digest distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://212.219.56.138/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS=""

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/arcon-portage /usr/portage/local/layman/Eaedificata /usr/portage/local/layman/kadu-stable /usr/portage/local/other"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="/ 3dnow 3dnowext X aac acl acpi alsa apache2 arts cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus divx djvu dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode evo exif fam ffmpeg firefox foomaticdb fortran ftp gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk hal html iconv isdnlog java java6 jpeg kde kerberos ldap lm_sensors mad midi mikmod mmx mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl php png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support quicktime readline real reflection reiserfs samba sdl session spell spl sse ssl subversion svg symlink syslog tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb v4l2 vorbis webdav-serf win32codecs x86 xcomposite xml xorg xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1         emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m       maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx radeon"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Last edited by znal on Sat Nov 08, 2008 3:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## f15091983

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.3_pre11801

 

Spróbuj skompilować z inną wersją portage.

----------

## Arfrever

 *znal wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ./libtool --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc   -march=athlon-xp -mtune=athlon-xp -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -s -pipe -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DSQLITE_OS_UNIX=1 -I. -I./src -D_HAVE_SQLITE_CONFIG_H -DNDEBUG -DSQLITE_ALLOW_XTHREAD_CONNECT=1  -DSQLITE_THREADSAFE=1 -DSQLITE_THREAD_OVERRIDE_LOCK=-1 -DSQLITE_OMIT_LOAD_EXTENSION=1     -o libsqlite3.la alter.lo analyze.lo attach.lo auth.lo bitvec.lo btmutex.lo btree.lo build.lo callback.lo complete.lo date.lo delete.lo expr.lo fault.lo func.lo global.lo hash.lo journal.lo insert.lo legacy.lo loadext.lo main.lo malloc.lo mem1.lo mem2.lo mem3.lo mem4.lo mem5.lo mem6.lo memjournal.o mutex.lo mutex_noop.lo mutex_os2.lo mutex_unix.lo mutex_w32.lo opcodes.lo os.lo os_unix.lo os_win.lo os_os2.lo pager.lo parse.lo pcache.lo pragma.lo prepare.lo printf.lo random.lo resolve.lo select.lo status.lo table.lo tokenize.lo trigger.lo update.lo util.lo vacuum.lo vdbe.lo vdbeapi.lo vdbeaux.lo vdbeblob.lo vdbefifo.lo vdbemem.lo walker.lo where.lo utf.lo vtab.lo -lpthread  \
> 
> ...

 

Spróbuj z USE="tcl".

================================================

 *f15091983 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Portage 2.3_pre11801 
> 
> Spróbuj skompilować z inną wersją portage.

 

To nie ma szans pomóc.

================================================

http://www.sqlite.org/cvstrac/tktview?tn=3480

----------

## znal

Dzięki. Pomogło dodanie flagi tcl.

----------

